# SS Fashion or Function?



## Cycleops (20 Nov 2012)

I have always beem fascinated by single speed. When I was a teenager my friend had a lovely A S Gillott track bike, pale blue. It got a bit of use but not as much as his geared bike. I spent some time on it but was never really taken with it.

Now these bikes have become somethong of a cult. But I have noticed there are two distinct sides to this following. People that seem to genuinely find them useful and ride them as their commuter, tourer etc. Then there are the enthusiasts who dress their SS in colour coded bars, saddles, chains and deep section wheels.

So my question is are the latter people who have just jumped on the fashion bandwagon or are they genuine enthusiasts who enjoy customising bikes in much the same way as young guys enjoy customising their cars? I never seem to see the same degree of customisation on geared bikes.


----------



## PpPete (20 Nov 2012)

I suspect there is a lot of the "fashion following" in it. Personally I don't get why folks want to do that. If it's done well, it makes the bikes attractive to thieves (who are well aware of what the fashions are) If it's done badly it just looks like sh1t.

But then, I would say that wouldn't I, because I havn't finished colour-coordinating my fixed wheel.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

My singlespeed is seriously ugly and built from worn out scrap parts. I LOVE it!

For daily riding on mucky roads it's perfect, and I don't wince when smacking through unavoidable potholes like I do on my 'nice bike'.


----------



## Old Plodder (20 Nov 2012)

Fixed gear is a fashion in towns nowadays, not so sure that single speed is; however for those that actually ride their bikes they are, or can be, quite relaxing to ride, just get out & pedal; &, of course, they need a little bit less effort to maintain. Once you are fit enough to do a decent ride, swapping over to single speed just adds an extra something to the pleasure of a ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

Agreed, no fussing over correct gear choice, changing down at junctions, changing up for downhill bits, no looking between your legs trying to remember what gear you're in, no annoying clicky sound because your gears aren't indexing correctly, (most cases) no durrelier durraliear derailer doorahrah dangly springy bit, no cogs to clean between, no need to race, etc etc.

That being said it feels like a real treat when I got out on bike geared bike and can spin without worrying about my hips exploding


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Nov 2012)

I got my SS because I wanted to try one. I'd only been cycling for 3 years at that point. Once I got the gearing sorted for my little legs I love my bike to pieces and use it for commuting etc. It's been to Southend twice too. I do apologise to it when I go through potholes as well as saying goodbye and hello. I fully accept that might be a step too far for some, but it works for me . It's not quite colour coordinated, but I'm slowly changing that too!

Will try riding fixed next year.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2012)

i wanted to try it , now tried and liked


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Agreed, no fussing over correct gear choice, changing down at junctions, changing up for downhill bits, no looking between your legs trying to remember what gear you're in, no annoying clicky sound because your gears aren't indexing correctly, (most cases) no durrelier durraliear derailer doorahrah dangly springy bit, no cogs to clean between, no need to race, etc etc.


Those are the reasons why I tend to find the gear suitable to my wee legs, and stick with the one!
Once i feel more confident with the 'ole know how, I'm gonna cut all them chains, bin all them derailly things


----------



## derrick (20 Nov 2012)

So far am loving mine, did one 20 miler so far but the gearing was wrong will try again this weekend with a slightly differant gear, dropped from 18 teeth to 15 tooth, on a short run it's fine, but the 20 miler i want to do again has a few hills so won't know till i try, at least the rear cogs are cheap so not a problem to change every now and then.


----------



## HLaB (20 Nov 2012)

I bought my SS for the function, I moved to a flattish area and didn't want to lose my climbing muscles, I also wanted something that was easily maintained and if worst came to the worst wouldn't hurt me too bad if it was stolen. I ended up with the Viking Road fx. Touchwood, its done over 1800miles and all I've replaced is the pedals (for spds) and that was through choice.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Nov 2012)

Who gives a fark! As long as their mental alleycat races don't get in my way they can do as they wish 

Note, bandwagon jumping pussies will not be on the road long, when the fashion is over, they will jump on something else, maybe those scooters with daft tiny wheels, or they will become dubstep DJ's or something else shoot!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2012)

fatmac said:


> Fixed gear is a fashion in towns nowadays, not so sure that single speed is; however for those that actually ride their bikes they are, or can be, quite relaxing to ride, just get out & pedal; &, of course, they need a little bit less effort to maintain. Once you are fit enough to do a decent ride, swapping over to single speed just adds an extra something to the pleasure of a ride.


I'm not sure if you've got the terminology confused or not so forgive me....
I see a lot of 'SS' bikes in cities but the overwhelming majority have freewheels. Few are Fixed Wheel.
The sudden rise is a fashion thing brought about by 'courier chic', but fixed wheel bikes have long been the staple winter ride of many a clubman and for my money the SS is a poor relation of a Fixed Wheel in terms of riding dynamic. SS is almost the worst of both worlds but with less to clean....
Proper fixies ridden by gnarly old men are ace  .When I started riding fixed in the early 80s Couriers were creaming themselves over the new-fangled 'Mountain Bike'!


----------



## Boris Bajic (21 Nov 2012)

I saw fixed-gear winter trainers around the place as a youngster, but thought them silly and a little hardcore for a casual cyclist. In those days (70s) one had a bicycle. Only hardcore turbo-nutters had more than one.

I built my fixopholous a few years ago out of curiosity and an old steel frame. This is not something I would have bothered to do 10, 20 or 30 years ago. There was no feeling in the wider cycling world that the concept had much merit beyond winter training for racers - and I was not a racer.

I think, therefore, that fashion is the driver (or the reducer of natural inertia) for many people who've put fixies together in the past 7-8 years. But that's not a bad thing. Fashion also fuelled the MTB revolution a few decades ago.

But for those who continue to ride fixed or S/S, I think there is an attraction that is born of fashion or curiosity and then becomes beguiling enough to make it a difficult habit to drop.

Like (I imagine) many people, I put mine together for a giggle and imagined I'd ride it a dozen times. That's not how it worked out.

I still love geared bikes, but fixed is quite intoxicating.


----------



## Scruffmonster (21 Nov 2012)

The latter are generally people that have jumped on the fashion bandwagon.

I think that, in town, a SS or FG bike is the most sensible thing you can own, especially if you have to carry it in and out of a house/flat, so I can see why people own them...

But if you're changing your bike to change how people percieve you... You're on a bandwagon. Those folks are generally easy to spot. The ones that spend 2 hours getting ready every morning, cultivating a look from head to toe that says 'I don't care what you think'.

I ride fixed. I have full guards, 2 brakes, 4 brake levers, spoke reflectors, and lots of lights. I like how it looks, but people would point, whisper and giggle if I did a lap of Hoxton Square.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2012)

Geared = lovely
Singlespeed = lovely
Fixed = lovely
Bicycles = lovely

I don't give a stuff what folks' motivation is for riding a geared/ss/fixed* bike so long as they are riding one.


*delete as appropriate


----------



## Cycleops (21 Nov 2012)

[quote="GregCollins,

I don't give a stuff what folks' motivation is for riding a geared/ss/fixed* bike so long as they are riding one.

Sounds like you're on a mission from God, or Bradley Wiggins. Sorry, same thing.


----------



## colinr (21 Nov 2012)

I built my Pompino up as a winter 'hack' bike to keep the roadie clean, but it gets ridden all year round because I just like it. Somehow it's ended up with some expensive parts too, it's still a 'hack' though


----------



## tadpole (21 Nov 2012)

I regard the fascination for fixed wheel and single speed bikes in the same way I regard people who dress up as Roman centurion or ride around on a horse drawn buggy or restore steam trains. I upgraded from a single speed when I got my first three speed, and upgraded from that to a 10 speed, I see no earthly reason to go backwards in time and play act as a throwback to the 1900s


----------



## Boris Bajic (21 Nov 2012)

tadpole said:


> I regard the fascination for fixed wheel and single speed bikes in the same way I regard people who dress up as Roman centurion or ride around on a horse drawn buggy or restore steam trains. I upgraded from a single speed when I got my first three speed, and upgraded from that to a 10 speed, I see no earthly reason to go backwards in time and play act as a throwback to the 1900s


 
That is a perfectly reasonable viewpoint. My children share it and think fixed-gear is mad or worse. They think it a little bit try-hard faux-eccentric.

But I do not. My favourite car is an asthmatic, 1100cc 1961 roadster that is hairy at 65mph and in which conversation is difficult above 45mph.

My favourite piece of kitchen equipment is a huge mixing bowl with a wooden spoon in it. Next to it is a Kenwood Major, which is useful but dull.

We have spangly-doo-dah gas central heating with all sorts of tricks up its sleeve, but I love a coal fire in winter.

I adore my geared road bike and my geared HT MTB, but am quite intoxicated (when it is going well) by my fixed-gear bicycle.


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2012)

My winter fixed has 2 x brakes, dynamo lights, mudguards, wide 32mm tyres, an unfashionably low 63" gear ratio, a gas pipe frame, a rack, steel wheels and cottered cranks. It rarely gets cleaned. Fashionable it definitely isn't but I rode 2,500 miles on it in the past year but I will still be using it when the people with the fashionable "fixies" will have moved on to the latest craze.

I like it because it's fun to ride, I can leave it anywhere without worrying about it, the components are junk so I don't need to worry about road salt, etc. Total maintenance required in the past year - the bottom bracket cup came loose, easily tightened and I had to replace a headlamp bulb. In a moment of madness, I cleaned the rust of the rims and polished them with brasso

People are welcome to devote time and money to the upkeep of derailleurs but I can't be bothered. For this winter, I have built it a stablemate, from a similar frame rescued from a skip and using an AW hub so I can tackle some of my very hilly routes that are very hard work on fixed.


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2012)

I don't mind that it is "trendy", and I'd rather see them on fixed or single speed bikes than on bmx's. In the end the more people on bikes the better, especially teenagers.


----------



## GrasB (21 Nov 2012)

For those hipsters around cambridge with them fixed & SS do actually make sense. They're so mechanically inept if they had gears they couldn't get them close enough to properly adjusted so they'd have automatic gear changing at random intervals.


----------



## Teuchter (21 Nov 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> Like (I imagine) many people, I put mine together for a giggle and imagined I'd ride it a dozen times. That's not how it worked out.
> 
> I still love geared bikes, but fixed is quite intoxicating.


This.

I converted a cheap old 10 speed road bike I had to fixed gear through a mix of curiosity to experience what all the fuss was about (was it really the unique experience everyone claimed?) and because I enjoy a good project. If it hadn't worked out, I would have sold it for what the parts cost me and I'd have still had the pleasure of the build.

As it turned out, I did really enjoy riding it and the bike made an ideal commuter. I still prefer geared for other uses however, especially if the route is going to be particularly hilly.


----------



## Old Plodder (21 Nov 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not sure if you've got the terminology confused or not so forgive me....
> I see a lot of 'SS' bikes in cities but the overwhelming majority have freewheels. Few are Fixed Wheel.


No, I know the difference, but was under the impression, wrongly it seems, that the fashion 'city SS's were 'fixies'
(I've been cycling, using various types of bikes, on & off road, since the 70's, all year round; used to average 8000 miles a year. )


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2012)

Got mine specifically for commuting. Wasn't cheap, but does exactly what it says on the tin. No messing with gears.


----------



## clarion (21 Nov 2012)

I bought mine (the third fixed I've had) specifically for commuting, to save my tourer and the other fixed, which is a bit older and worth keeping best (and used by my son on those rare occasions he decides to ride a bike).

It is colour co-ordinated, in black, black, black, black, black reflective, random stickers and silver. Not really thought about that.

I've never been a slave to fashion. Never will be. But some folk are, and, for all we espouse Greg's generous delight at all cycling, we do love laughing at hipsters. Fashion will move on, though. Couriers, who were a key factor in the resurgence of fixed riding, and who used to be keen on MTBs, as mentioned upthread, seem to be changing for road bikes more now. That's how things work, and that's fine. I hope that those swayed by trends remain cycling, but it might be in vain.

My fixed does not have silly narrow bars, or straight bars at all. It doesn't have unwrapped drop bars (funny how they become less popular in the winter), but bullhorns, which, I admit, had a brief period bathed in hipster glow. I also have the heresy of three speeds so I don't have to stick to the Hipster Spice Route, but can both climb and descend (moderate) hills.

My fixed is comfortable. I have taken it camping to the South Downs, out on day (and night) rides, out for shopping, pootling around and just about everything. Unlike my son, I would be unlikely to ride over the North Downs on fixed, but the simplicity means that there's not much to go wrong (now I've fathomed a couple of persistent issues).

My fixed has a prop stand. I find that anyone riding the eponymous Pearson Touchy, along with folk on carbon fibre machines, get upset at being passed by an old fat asthmatic riding a bike with hub gear, saddlebag, pannier rack and propstand. Never mind.


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Nov 2012)

clarion said:


> My fixed has a prop stand


 
My SS has a prop stand. I think they are great bits of kit and may well add them to my road bikes. I've had a few people turn up their noses/laugh when they see it but it works for me and that's all I care about.


----------



## clarion (21 Nov 2012)

Exactly. It also helps on the FNRttC splash'n'dash stops when there's nowhere to lean your bike at the front of Tescos or wherever.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2012)

fatmac said:


> No, I know the difference, but was under the impression, wrongly it seems, that the fashion 'city SS's were 'fixies'
> (I've been cycling, using various types of bikes, on & off road, since the 70's, all year round; used to average 8000 miles a year. )


 I agree it's confusing! 
To me SS and fixed gear are the same thing, one sprocket and a freewheel, a 'Fixed Wheel' is the only 'Fixie' as far as I'm concerned and most single sprocket bikes (if you like) that I see whizzing around towns and cities all have freewheels. Still, they're 'on-trend' fun and if people are happy that's fine.


----------



## GrasB (21 Nov 2012)

What gets me, & I see this a lot around Cambridge, is riders blatantly on freewheel bikes with one, or on a few occasions even no, brakes.


----------



## Boris Bajic (21 Nov 2012)

GrasB said:


> What gets me, & I see this a lot around Cambridge, is riders blatantly on freewheel bikes with one, or on a few occasions even no, brakes.


 
Bloody cyclists!

You are of course aware that they pay not a penny of Road Tax.

I might add, while we're here, that it's one thing to have brakes and quite another to use them. Do you ever see so-called cyclists stopping for red signals?

Equally maddening is the way they carve through traffic while everybody else has to wait patiently in a queue. 

It's really not cricket.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Nov 2012)

GrasB said:


> What gets me, & I see this a lot around Cambridge, is riders blatantly on freewheel bikes with one, or on a few occasions even no, brakes.


 
Agree, this is my only real gripe with the fashion of it. A lot of these numpties have seen someone riding a fixe with only a front or no brakes, then not realised it actually has no free wheel, all they notice is, "no gears". So in an ignorant attempt to jump on that bandwagon, create a hackjob with 1 or no brakes and a freewheel.

Whenever I come up behind someone with no rear brake, I tend to assume they are riding fixed and treat them like any other cyclist, but the moment they stop pedalling and freewheel, my whole opinion changes and I give them a wide berth and get away sharpish. If they are too ignorant to realise the difference between fixed and single speed then I don't hold up much hope of safe cycling!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

GrasB said:


> What gets me, & I see this a lot around Cambridge, is riders blatantly on freewheel bikes with one, or on a few occasions even no, brakes.


 
Dear lord! I spend more time maintaining the brakes on my SS than I do my fancy knickers speed bike!


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2012)

Back in the late 1980's I put together a Fixed using an old frame, just out of curiosity, in a couple of weeks I was hooked and used the bike for commuting, general running around and some club rides, after a few years the thread in the bottom bracket expired and I scrapped it. Five years ago I brought my Pearson and got hooked all over again, the bikes done over 15000 miles and has been used for commuting, general running around, as a winter bike and on club and forum rides. A fixed makes a great commuter, winter bike and a hack run about.


----------



## RedRider (21 Nov 2012)

A neighbour of mine ticks every hipster box there is. He's a mover and shaker in international bike polo circles, makes films for a living, has a veritable posse of bearded compadres who skid up to his house every day and he rides fixed, fixed, fixed. Sometimes he's colour coordinated often he's riding something beastly he threw together the week before and yeah, there's cards between his spokes. The thing is, he loves bikes. His small flat has frames hanging all over, there's sprockets for coasters, he builds wheels for fun. You need a tool he's got it. Need to carry stuff? He'll offer you his trailer. He's passionate about fixed gear bikes.
It's not just a fashion, it's a way of life. Who cares if they're young and trendy when they love bikes that much?


----------



## GrasB (22 Nov 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> Bloody cyclists!
> 
> You are of course aware that they pay not a penny of Road Tax.
> 
> ...


Do I have a problem with bikes not requiring VED? Nope
Do I have a problem with people jumping red lights? Yes - cyclists & motorists alike.
Do I have a problem with filtering? In principle no, but there are some example of moronic filtering & obstruction of other people by inept filtering about which I do take issue with.
There are people riding around cambridge without brakes. I've seen people doing a panic left turn at the bottom of castle hill because they couldn't stop due to the lack of brakes. I've also seen someone ride into the side of a car because their front brake cable snapped. Oh yes very safe & are doing wonders of the image of cycling. So before you look like a  assuming you know someones opinion I suggest you actually stop & think about things first.


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Nov 2012)

Lighten up GrasB. Boris was being ironic/funny/amusing, as were the rest of us.

At least, I think he was.......................


----------



## apb (22 Nov 2012)

Fashion, Function and scratching an itch.

I recently built my own single speed for fashion and function. I bought a old steel frame from the bike station for £40. Good, old, cheap, 60" frames are hard to come by so when i saw this frame i just bought it. Thinking, if i don't do anything with it before christmas then i never will. so i'll sell it.

(Fashion)
After i bought the frame, i had a vision of what i wanted it to look like. I wanted it to look cool. I want people to look at that bike and admire the simplicity and beauty of thin steal frame.

(Function)
I wanted to build a bike that took me 15 minutes to clean. I wanted a bike that functioned well with layers of mud and dirt on it (because i was to busy on the W/E to clean it). I wanted a bike that was light and responded quickly. I wanted a bike that glided (hence i spent £80 on hubs alone, don't tell the wife).

(Scratching and Itch)
I wanted to build a bike. I wanted to know about what BB went with what crank set, chain tension, Spoke lacing, Spoke tension, free wheels, cogs, chain lines. Before i built my bike i had never put on Bar tape. I wanted a bike that i didn't have to take to the bike shop because i didn't know how to fix it.

Now i have a bike that glides like nothing i could imagine. (except up hills, it makes me work like a bastard)

http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/single-speed-project.283/view

Building a bike is nerdy and personal and for me not cheap. I would do it all over again.


----------



## 3narf (22 Nov 2012)

Singlespeed bikes are great; mine gives me a warm feeling because I'm as fast as 99% of people with geared bikes (you can't help getting fit on one), plus it's simple, almost maintenance free and relatively light.

I suspect, and it's only an opinion, most people who ride fixies do it for fashion reasons. I guess there are advantages but mainly related to training.


----------



## tadpole (22 Nov 2012)

Laurens ten Dam did/does some of his his winter training on a fixie


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Lighten up GrasB. Boris was being ironic/funny/amusing, as were the rest of us.
> 
> At least, I think he was.......................


Is BB ever serious? I enjoy his slightly cracked take on things and second your plea for tolerance!


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Lighten up GrasB. Boris was being ironic/funny/amusing, as were the rest of us.
> 
> At least, I think he was.......................


 
I was.... Thank you.


----------



## GrasB (22 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Lighten up GrasB. Boris was being ironic/funny/amusing, as were the rest of us.
> 
> At least, I think he was.......................


Not going to lighten up on THIS subject considering the consiquences


----------



## Boris Bajic (23 Nov 2012)

GrasB said:


> Not going to *lighten up* on THIS subject considering the consiquences


 
Getting in an entirely serious fashion back to the OP, the very reason I spend so many sweating, aching hours of misery on my hateful and slow fixed-gear fixopholous fixie is just that:

To lighten up.

For the record, if anyone in Cambridge really is riding freewheel single-speed bicycles without any brakes (you suggest there may be several) then I must open a shoe-repair business in that city. They must be taking iches off their shoe leather on every trip.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Nov 2012)

Plimsoles don't have any leather on them


----------



## Boris Bajic (23 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Plimsoles don't have any leather on them


 
Plimsoles are so last year.

We all ride on bespoke, cleated espadrilles now.

I have a little man on the estate who makes them for me. 

Lovely old chap, but sadly he has quite painful arthritis.

I'm not sure he can go on much longer because of the pain, which is rather sad. It's going to be jolly hard to find someone as good.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (24 Nov 2012)

This may or may not help add some evidence to the debate


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> This may or may not help add some evidence to the debate



I'd watch this film http://fagsonfixies.com/2011/10/07/oh-my-giddy-dick-i-cant-wait-for-this-one/

But I'm easily pleased.


----------



## zigzag (25 Nov 2012)

regarding ss and no rear brake - i don't see any problem. i rode such bike in and out of london for three years, never missed rear brake, the front was set up well, i could do front-wheelie stops. brake cable snap - how likely is that? if i start worrying about things snapping (like handlebars, four years ago..), then i should stop riding bikes now, or should have never started in the first place


----------



## Cycleops (26 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'd watch this film http://fagsonfixies.com/2011/10/07/oh-my-giddy-dick-i-cant-wait-for-this-one/
> 
> But I'm easily pleased.



Thank you so much for that link. Haven't laughed so much for ages.


----------



## SS Retro (5 Dec 2012)

I like my single speed but it's not a hipster's bike its an Audax bike with one gear. 

But I do admire some of the hipsters machines and you tube videos (search mash sf) at the end of the day there cyclist just like BMX, recumbant's, tricycle, MTB, road, folding, Audax, touring, trials, RIDERS just like me and you!

I still don't know what the cards in the spokes are for?


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Dec 2012)

Within the LFGSS group spoke cards are/have been created for some of the group rides. I have a (far too small) collection on my kitchen pinboard


----------



## Cycleops (5 Dec 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Within the LFGSS group spoke cards are/have been created for some of the group rides. I have a (far too small) collection on my kitchen pinboard



I don't think SS Retro was talking about those sorts of cards!


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Dec 2012)

Oh


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Dec 2012)

SS Retro said:


> I still don't know what the cards in the spokes are for?



To make motorbike sounds?


----------



## mcshroom (5 Dec 2012)

My SS is definitely about function not fashion. Being made from an old hybrid and hand-me-down drops it's not going to win any fashion prizes.

I use a SS for commuting as there is less to go wrong and it's easier to clean. Having enough clearance for studded tyres is a bonus


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Dec 2012)

SS Retro said:


> I like my single speed but it's not a hipster's bike its an Audax bike with one gear.
> 
> But I do admire some of the hipsters machines and you tube videos (search mash sf) at the end of the day there cyclist just like BMX, recumbant's, tricycle, MTB, road, folding, Audax, touring, trials, RIDERS just like me and you!
> 
> *I still don't know what the cards in the spokes are for?*


 
They indicate participation in event's such as alleycat races. Used to be playing cards, you would collect one of each suit from the 4 checkpoints, now they make spoke cards using their hipster design skills!


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Dec 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> They indicate participation in event's such as alleycat races and some rides (eg Guinness Ride, 50 fixed women etc). Used to be playing cards, you would collect one of each suit from the 4 checkpoints, now they make spoke cards using their hipster design skills!


 

Fixt


----------



## SS Retro (7 Dec 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> They indicate participation in event's such as alleycat races. Used to be playing cards, you would collect one of each suit from the 4 checkpoints, now they make spoke cards using their hipster design skills!


Cheers, I did figure it was something to do with being in the hipster gang but the little bit about alleycat races is interesting.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Dec 2012)

Getting back to the main question, I'd say it's more function than fashion.
My first decent road bike was a DynaTech 401 Ti, and I loved it. Until the threading on the gear lever boss stripped. So, I stripped the components off, fitted then to another frame, and left the Ti in the garage.
Until I borrowed a fixed in Berlin, and started thinking...
It's built up now, with a flip-flop hub, so fixed or SS (given a few minutes and a spanner).
I wouldn't want it as my only bike, but I wouldn't want to be without it.
My spares heap and a disused frame gave me a bike that's a cracking ride, and it's lighter than my carbon road bike. What's not to like about that?


----------



## derrick (7 Dec 2012)

Bought mine for a winter and commutting bike, have done 2 weeks commutting on it so far, and it's a treat to ride a bit of messing around to get the right gearing but i think i am there, a quick wipe down at weekend and a bit of lube on the chain, ready to go again and it's so quiet. it also looks the part.


----------



## Chris-H (9 Dec 2012)

I have been at the curious stage of fixie/ss for a couple of months now.Wondering if i'll enjoy the experience,trying to decide if fixed or ss would be more suited to my riding style and location,which is semi rural and a bit hilly.I love the look of bullhorns and feel they would be ideal for a relaxing pootle on a Sunday ride offering acomfortable riding position,i also enjoying playing with bikes etc.Absolutely nowhere in my thoughts has fashion appeared.After xmas i'll be looking to buy a vintage Bianchi to restore and fettle with but am still trying to decide on the gearing side of things.I have to admit to admiring the fashionably fixies of late and i do like that look for a bike but i dont want to own one.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Dec 2012)

Chris-H said:


> but am still trying to decide on the gearing side of things.


Stick a flip/flop hub on the back then you've got the best of both worlds.

The two I've had, (still got the Fuji), both came with flip/flop hubs, but TBH apart from a quick test ride when they were supplied set up as SS I've never ridden it anything other than fixed, in fact I've taken the freewheel off mine now completely 

Either way though gearing can be a pain to get right, but at least cogs don't cost very much, (and are easy to change, see Rotafix vid). In fact my current one was very kindly donated to me by Pennine-Paul of this parish for the cost of a s.a.e.


----------



## Chris-H (9 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Stick a flip/flop hub on the back then you've got the best of both worlds.
> 
> The two I've had, (still got the Fuji), both came with flip/flop hubs, but TBH apart from a quick test ride when they were supplied set up as SS I've never ridden it anything other than fixed, in fact I've taken the freewheel off mine now completely
> 
> Either way though gearing can be a pain to get right, but at least cogs don't cost very much, (and are easy to change, see Rotafix vid). In fact my current one was very kindly donated to me by Pennine-Paul of this parish for the cost of a s.a.e.


Cheers for the info Smokey,a flip flop sounds like the best route for my needs,i take it one side of the hub is fixed and the opposite is freewheel?


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Dec 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Cheers for the info Smokey, a flip flop sounds like the best route for my needs, I take it one side of the hub is fixed and the opposite is freewheel?


My pleasure, and yes it's exactly that, there's some more info HERE.

You can even have different ratios on each side, maybe a 16T fixed cog on one side and an 18T freewheel on t'other, what ever floats your boat really until you suss your ideal ratio for your terrain


----------



## Chris-H (9 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> My pleasure, and yes it's exactly that, there's some more info HERE.
> 
> You can even have different ratios on each side, maybe a 16T fixed cog on one side and an 18T freewheel on t'other, what ever floats your boat really until you suss your ideal ratio for your terrain


Thats certainly got my mind set on which direction to take with the gearing now,just have to get xmas out of the way now and find my project bike


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Dec 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Thats certainly got my mind set on which direction to take with the gearing now,just have to get xmas out of the way now and find my project bike


Referring to your earlier post #62, you do mention your desire for a vintage Bianchi. There's nothing wrong in that, but be advised that 'vintage' bikes have different hub spacings, and unless you 'cold set' the frame, (and fork?), you won't be able to fit a modern wheel.

It's not hard to do as long as you take your time, but they so say you should only ever cold set a steel frame, NEVER an aluminium one. I have cold set an alu frame from the early 80's without issue once before, but I was careful to brace all the joints and I went even more carefully than I would on a steel.

For more info on cold setting, AASHTA


----------



## Chris-H (9 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Referring to your earlier post #62, you do mention your desire for a vintage Bianchi. There's nothing wrong in that, but be advised that 'vintage' bikes have different hub spacings, and unless you 'cold set' the frame, (and fork?), you won't be able to fit a modern wheel.
> 
> It's not hard to do as long as you take your time, but they so say you should only ever cold set a steel frame, NEVER an aluminium one. I have cold set an alu frame from the early 80's without issue once before, but I was careful to brace all the joints and I went even more carefully than I would on a steel.
> 
> For more info on cold setting, AASHTA


Ahh there might lay my problem then,might have to choose one or the other with the gears maybe,not sure i want to be altering the frame geometry in case i want to put it back to original.


----------



## jim55 (9 Dec 2012)

cold setting is just a fancy way of saying bending the stays to fit!!nothing technical or anything ,you arent messing about with geometry ,just altering the rear spacing (usually by about 10 mm or so .i just used a bit of threaded rod a couple of big washers and bolts ,i cant stress how easy this is (and nothing to shy away from).
i felt the same until i tried this myself ,steel is a lot more forgiving than u think,just dont try alu or carbon lol


----------



## Chris-H (9 Dec 2012)

jim55 said:


> cold setting is just a fancy way of saying bending the stays to fit!!nothing technical or anything ,you arent messing about with geometry ,just altering the rear spacing (usually by about 10 mm or so .i just used a bit of threaded rod a couple of big washers and bolts ,i cant stress how easy this is (and nothing to shy away from).
> i felt the same until i tried this myself ,steel is a lot more forgiving than u think,just dont try alu or carbon lol


Can the process be reversed if so wished ?


----------



## jim55 (9 Dec 2012)

yeah ,,no prob its usually just ss/fixed have a narrower hub than most geared bikes ,honestly ,its no biggie


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Dec 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Can the process be reversed if so wished ?


+1 for what Jim has said, and if I can do it anyone can


----------



## Chris-H (9 Dec 2012)

jim55 said:


> yeah ,,no prob its usually just ss/fixed have a narrower hub than most geared bikes ,honestly ,its no biggie


cheers for that,i'll go with that then as the last thing i want to do is alter the frame for a flip flop then change my mind and want gears back but unable to reverse the process,and the old Bianchi's are steel so no worries there


smokeysmoo said:


> +1 for what Jim has said, and if I can do it anyone can


Another confidence boost to give it a go,cheers mate


----------



## apb (10 Dec 2012)

My OLD Spacing on my frame is 126mm. I just bend the frame to fit the hub that is 120mm wide. Initially i used washers, on the outside of my lock nuts, to fit that space. But i found my rear wheel would slip out of alignment.

I'm not sure if this is the same as jim has mentioned but what i would like to try is take off the lock nuts from my hub put the washers on and then put the lock nuts back on this should give me the correct spacing without bending the frame. Not that it's a big deal. I haven't tried this yet as it's not on my list of priorities just yet.


----------



## Old Plodder (10 Dec 2012)

apb said:


> ....what i would like to try is take off the lock nuts from my hub put the washers on and then put the lock nuts back on this should give me the correct spacing without bending the frame. Not that it's a big deal. I haven't tried this yet as it's not on my list of priorities just yet.


No problem doing that, just make sure you redo the locknuts up tight.


----------



## hoski (11 Dec 2012)

fatmac said:


> No problem doing that, just make sure you redo the locknuts up tight.


 
+1 I've got a old (cheap) Peugeot frame with washers to give me the correct spacing for a flipflop hub. Works a treat if you tighten up the locknuts nicely. A lot of "normal" hubs have some kind of washer/spacer on in some form anyway.


----------



## Brahan (12 Dec 2012)

In my experience, if you're going to do a decent amount of miles (for me 30+ a day) on a fixed, in all conditions, then it's a really good idea, provided you get decent quality gear to do it on. I mashed together a road bike gear bike with pretty crap components and I had problem after problem.

You need, in my experience, a proper fixed machine that has been build to be ridden as such. I was bashing quite a biggish gear but I loved it, however, I ended up shipping the chain (for the umpteenth time) and without a lock nut, the chain stuck in the stays forcing my cog off which ended up stripping the threads from my 1970's Campy hub. Live and learn. 

In summary, fixed is fab, but ride the correct equipment. A cheapy-cheap cheap bike may be cool, but it will cost you more in sweat when it farks up that it would cost to buy one that was designed for purpose.


----------

